# If You Could Unsee A Movie:



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

which would it be? i've posted this in another forum and a lot of people needed to vent, so i thought i'd try it out over here too!

the movies which wasted precious time, money, and brain cells. which movies are on your burn list?

mine are:


 Japanese Story
 The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor (or The Mummy III)
 Save the Last Dance II
 Burn After Reading
 ALLLLLL the Fast & The Furious movies except the first
 The Knowing
 2012
 Wanted
 
the worst was probably Save the Last Dance II. oh god, oh god, oh god.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 7, 2009)

I've seen it yesterday so i 'm still under impression:

THE (lame) BOX

It's from the same guy that made Donnie Darko, so one might expect something interesting. But no. 
The whole movie is failing attempt to make something scary with bunch of zombie-like people with nosebleed and flying water gates of eternal damnation. Two words: lame and stupid. Arranging socks in a drawer by color and shape would be a better used time.


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

I Am Legend, Law Abiding Citizen, The Number 23.

23 and Law Abiding Citizen were pretty awful.

edit: I just _had_ to add The Happening.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Twilight, New Moon, The Mummy III...etc.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

I've liked every movie I've ever seen to at least some extent.

Well, except Napoleon Dynamite and Epic Movie - what a waste of my life...


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Hehe. 

I Am Legend!
The Cat in the Hat
Confessions of a Shopaholic
House of 1000 Corpses
Mr Bean's Holiday O_O
The Pink Panther. ALL OF THEM.
Twilight
New Moon
All the ___ Movies...Epic Movie, Scary Movie, Date Movie...
Oh my gosh, and Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

What!? Man, some of you are uber critical! ALL of the Pink Panther movies!? Come on...classics. Law Abiding Citizen wasn't too bad, except for the ending.

Consider the movies that you actually turned OFF or fast forwarded through.

I stopped watching The Happening after the first few minutes. Battlefield Earth is definitely one of the worst movies. Antibody with Lance Henriksen was terrible, too. I didn't really like Twilight, either.

Oh, yeah, I turned off Adventureland with Kristen Stewart, as well.

So, that's a few of mine...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Open water! I mean COME ON! A Movie where all they are doing is floating there? I mean REALLY?

oh and I didn't care for that movie with the snakes on the plane... I mean.. seriously where do they get some of these ideas


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

The broken, 10,000BC and the bionicles movie.


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> oh and I didn't care for that movie with the snakes on the plane... I mean.. seriously where do they get some of these ideas


:crazy:

I loved that one so much that I bought it.

It's very bad, but so bad that it's good.


----------



## Harmony Borax (Dec 4, 2009)

Hannah Montana's movie

I want that two hours back, as well as my $50 bucks (my ticket, my two childrens' ticket and the money for our snacks, which regrettfully didn't set well after seeing that movie).


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like to unsee Bruno, that was a fucking terrible movie.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

Stay Alive
Role Models
Mall Cop
+ many more.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Hostel
Cube
Twilight


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Invasion
Cloverfield
Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun Li


----------



## Hocking (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't say this about things often, but


Push
Usually bad movies or even boringly bad movies are alright to watch with the right company, or at least enable me to satisfy my curiosity/say I've seen it. Like with "The Happening". (also the scene with the hanging/ladders wasn't half-shabby). I saw Push because a friend told me I HAD to see it, and soldiered through in trust of her recommendation. When I asked them wtf they were like "Wasn't it AWFUL?" 

YES. IT WAS AWFUL. IT WASN'T ENTERTAININGLY AWFUL, IT WAS OFFENSIVELY AWFUL. 

Honorable mentions go to "One Missed Call", which is probably the most boring horror film I have ever seen, and "Wanted" (2008), because I am all for stupid fun, but it was all of the stupid and none of the fun, and because they are making a sequel which will cost 150 million dollars. And I contributed to the sales figures.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

The worst movie I have ever seen: Recon 2022 (absolute shit; nuke it).
The movie that I really dislike the most: A Clockwork Orange (Major WTF!).
The movie that was the bisgest let down: No Country for old men (It wa nothing but an old dickwad trying to kill a drug-cartel hired sociopath; it got pointless, and the symbolism really did nothing more than make me want to punch my T.V.).


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Twilight....
*


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

Borat
My Super Ex-Girlfriend

^ I definitely wish I could "unsee" these two.

The Spirit

^ Just a waste of time.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Wolf creek, anger management, transformers, 10,000BC well most of these I turned off before they finished but ...still... worth or not worth mentioning?


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

starfighters..... manos: the hands of fate...... righteous kill........ pirates of the caribbean 3....... spiderman 3......

and in other news, all you people who saw twilight don't deserve to un-see new moon...... come on right now....... what did you expect???


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

fleur de lis said:


> and in other news, all you people who saw twilight don't deserve to un-see new moon...... come on right now....... what did you expect???


I enjoyed both those films very muchly. I also believe that a good half of the haters of these movies only hate them because it's the 'kool' new thing to do.
Get a life there are millions of movies out there that are more worthy of negative response.. oh wait it's not TRenDy to pick on those 'unknown' movies is it. Loser.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

fleur de lis said:


> ........ pirates of the caribbean 3


Ah! This!


fleur de lis said:


> and in other news, all you people who saw twilight don't deserve to un-see new moon...... come on right now....... what did you expect???


xD But really, Twilight was just not very good. This one was O_O Holy moly...
But I'll be seeing the next one too, because one of my favourite musicians is doing a cameo :laughing:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Visitor fucking Q.

The people who made that film should be forced to submit to a psychological screening for general stability.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

Shannonline said:


> Get a life there are millions of movies out there that are more worthy of negative response.. oh wait it's not TRenDy to pick on those 'unknown' movies is it. Loser.


easy does it sister.......my argument is based on the principle of sequels..... not on the twilight movies themselves..... no need to conjure any bile........ i beg your pardon if i've hit a nerve......


----------



## QueenieIntp (Jan 8, 2010)

I second Knowing, and The Box. The Box would be the worst movie I have ever seen hands down. At least Knowing was good for the first half.


----------



## QueenieIntp (Jan 8, 2010)

I loved Push! I guess if somebody hyped me up about it I would think differently, though....
It was way better than Jumper.


----------



## sumi (Dec 13, 2009)

300
Finding Nemo
Reservoir Dogs

Twilight was awful, but it wasnt much worse than i expected it to be.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

Lord of the Rings (I could have been sleeping in my bed... not the theater seat.)


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Agreed. I wish I could unsee lord of the rings, and the first three episodes of starwars.


----------



## Highschool Pariah (Dec 11, 2009)

Avatar...

Just so I could have watched it again. It wasn't perfect but I am such a critic it ruined it alittle for me. It was really immersive and that was great. Now just det rid of the tad predictable plot and it would be the best movie of the last few years.

Edit:Also the last fight scene was beautiful, but short. If they could have speckled that throughout the last hour i would have been perfect.


----------

